# My art show at the Mighty 8AF Museum ...



## chicoartist (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'd like to invite all of you to stop in and view my art on exhibit at the museum in Savannah (Pooler, actually), Georgia. Myself and three other aviation artists (Russell Smith, Marc Stewart, and Jim Balleto) will be displaying roughly 90 pieces in a show entitled, "Southern Wings". The show opens this Friday evening, November 9th, and the exhibit will be up through mid-April 2008. 

For those of you familiar with the museum, we filled up the art gallery (and it ain't small!). Stop on by if you're in the area over the next five months or so.

We artists hung the show this past Monday, and I shot some quick pics of my share (14 pieces) of the show. Two of mine are not shown below: a framed "Eagles of Thunder" P-47 print, and a piece displaying small reproductions of two of my Descriptive Geometry plots:





































































Wade


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 7, 2007)

Great job!

Wish i could see them in person.

And whats with your location .... "alabamastan"?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice stuff, Wade!  If you ever get out this way for a show, let me know.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 7, 2007)

I remember you previewing some of these on this site. Love 'em!


----------



## Haztoys (Nov 8, 2007)

Love your work..I must feel good to get the change to have your work hanging there..


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

You did some of these? Fantastic mate. Congratulations. Wish I could be there to see them too. I love aviation art. Especially Nicolas Trudgeon's work.
I guess they are for sale. Good luck with that.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

Great stuff, Chico and good luck with the show.
Airbourne, you can check out his progression with White 11 in a thread awhile back. Its amazing how he gets where he's going!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 8, 2007)

Congrats on the show Chico.


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2007)

Excellent stuff Wade! Great to see it in a gallery.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 10, 2007)

Great stuff Wade and congratulations


----------



## chicoartist (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the good words. Much appreciated!

Well, as an after action report of sorts: the opening ceremony went better than planned, I think. So well, in fact, that we four artists got "volunteered" to commit to another such exhibit at the Mighty Eighth museum in two years. Looking forward to it! 

A good number of guests were in attendance, and we artists predictably spent every bit of our time *after* our opening comments talking to guests ... of course, this meant no time (literally) to partake of the food available. So, luckily, having been through this sort of thing before, Russell Smith and I made sure to wolf down more than our share of food and beverage BEFORE the assembled guests had a chance to figure out (after we were formally introduced and spoke) who we were! Ha ha. (note to fellow artists doing shows).

Still, though, Russ and his wife Susan joined Maria and I afterwards for a late night dinner at Huey's on the Savannah riverfront. Good friends and good conversation. Russ and I were mainly just glad the dog and pony show was over, and both of us were already chomping at the bit to get back into the studio.

Enough talk. Here's a few snaps - *quickly* photoshopped a bit due to poor hand-held lighting conditions - my wife and I took over the last day+:


Friday evening - Artist Marc Stewart makes a few remarks after being introduced by Dr. Vivian Rogers-Price, a museum official:






Russ Smith addresses the guests:






Yours truly trying to think of something to say (that explains the confused look on my face - or is that my normal expression?!):






Jim Balleto, myself, and Russ Smith cut the ribbon formally opening the exhibition. Marc is out of the frame, somewhere, also weilding sharp scissors:






This morning (Sat). We all visited the museum one more time before parting ways. Russ and Susan Smith:






Last night after the ceremony ... Wade and Maria Meyers:






Overall hand-held (Lens IS enabled) shots taken this morning. The museum staff had already rearranged and added more tables for a wedding reception this afternoon. Looks like our artwork is already hard at work. This is an overall view of Russ Smith's "wall" or "area". Part of Jim Balleto's section is at far right:






Jim Balleto's area ... more on the other side behind the photographer (see above):






Marc's wall:






My wall way back there: 






Hope you enjoyed the behind-the-scenes info and tour! As I mentioned above, the exhibit will hang until mid-April, so check it out if you head out Savannah-way.

Wade


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2007)

Great stuff thanks for sharing.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Nov 11, 2007)

Great stuff...its good to see your artwork in a gallery...keep up the good work!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2007)

Great work! I'd loved to see a show or something similar around here.


----------



## DBII (Nov 12, 2007)

Great show.

DBII


----------



## N4521U (Oct 23, 2013)

Fantastic. Such a great gathering of work.


----------

